# water sprite



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

is it better floating our planted


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

You can do either. I have mine planted.


----------



## acorn412 (May 4, 2010)

if you have or breed bettas, Gourami or other labyrinth fish (etc.) floating water sprite is great. We also added a bunch in with our livebarers


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

They seem to grow better floating


----------

